# Anyone have Trumball breakers?



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Had a service call today and found a bad breaker but it's an ancient Trumball brand.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What size and how many poles?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

single pole 15a, but I think I will try to delete it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have three sets of guts and all single pole 20's.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

to this day the only trums ive seen were in old camper's
i have however done a few rewire (whole house jobs) where ive pulled out a few stone age bulldog pushmatics (made in the early 50's) and more than a few fuse boxes


----------

